# Cycle?



## soccergod2203 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have had my first 10 gal tank for a week now and i wanted to make sure that my cycle is ok for now.

pH 7.6
Nitrite 0.25
Nitrate 0-5 maybe color chart was alittle hard to read
Ammonia 2-4

i am going to do a water change tomorrow morning to bring down the ammonia. i just need the water to become the right temp.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your tank has just started to cycle. First your ammonia will peak, then your nirite, then your nitrate will slowly increase. I recommend that you not make a water change until you are at least 3 weeks into cycling. During cycling nitrite and ammonia are not poisons to your bacteria but food. At the end of cycling (4-6 weeks) you need to make a water change of 1/3 to 1/2 to get rid of some nitrates. You have a small tank so only add 4-6 inches of additional fish. I would recommend 3 small Corys and two more Neons be added after 6 weeks. Make sure you have some live plants. They help to lessen the impact of cycling to fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The problem with not doing water changes is it puts a big question on whether or not the fish in the tank will even survive it. Ammonia in the 2-4 range is certainly enough to kill any fish and could be compounded if the water is really hard. If fish are being used during a cycle the concentration has to be shifted to keeping the fish alive and NOT the cycle. Water changes delay it to some point, but in the end the cycle may have lasted a week to 10 days longer, but the fish are alive.

I would say do your water change and that high I would do a 50% water change. Continue to track and test. It looks you are coming along nicely since you have readings for all three things now.


----------



## soccergod2203 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, i am more concentrated on the fish then having the cycle finish early. should i really do a 50% water change?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would. 50% should be pretty easy with a 10g. At a minimum, 35% or so.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I would. 50% should be pretty easy with a 10g. At a minimum, 35% or so.


If you have 2-4 ppm ammonia, a 50% water change will reduce the concentration to 1-2 ppm. I would say do no more than 50% in one day, or the amount of added water will stress out your fish.

To approximate the temperature between tap and tank, use your hand - it's accurate to within a degree or two.


----------



## soccergod2203 (Feb 4, 2011)

right now i am having water sit out, i did about a 20% water change this morning. and tonight i am going to do another 20% water change and again. i am having the water sit out so the temp is some what the same


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As long as your room is close to the temp of your tank then that will work fine.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you may want to give it another week to make sure you dont get a spike of ammonia or nitrites and kill any fish you put in there.. dont rush it.. could end poorly if you do.


----------



## soccergod2203 (Feb 4, 2011)

my wife and 2 year old son keep wanting to get more fish and i am trying to prolong it as much as possible lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

We all have had to wait it out and understand your pain. You're doing it the smart it the smart way if you hold out until the cycle is completed.


----------

